

Kleiner Perkins launches Design Fellows Program - jairoavalos
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/kleiner-perkins-launches-design-fellows-program-to-match-talented-designers-with-portfolio-companies/

======
rdudekul
It is great to see VCs transitioning into full-service firms that offer
recruiting, marketing and more. When hot startups have a choice of picking
their VCs, each VC needs to have a better value prop over another. First it
was engineering talent that was hard to come by and now it is designers.

